# Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends cover (guitar)



## Quincy (Aug 16, 2011)

Hia, it must seem like I am spamming the boards now but I don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This time I've done Wake me up when september ends. It is pretty bad since I've done it for the first time.

Hope you like it.

http://soundcloud.com/kosterkont/wake-me-u...-september-ends

PS. You can take a look on my soundcloud from there if you want to

PPS. If you got a song suggestion, just drop it. Will be a little while when I'll do it tho


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 16, 2011)

You could just make a thread to showcase your covers.

Good work though.


----------



## Quincy (Aug 16, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> You could just make a thread to showcase your covers.
> 
> Good work though.


It is more fun this way lol.

Thanks


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 16, 2011)

See, Told ya your work is great


----------



## Quincy (Aug 18, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> See, Told ya your work is great


I honestly thought it was horrible lol.


On another note: My guitar is in a working state again!


----------

